# US or Canada?? travel info please



## Guest (Jan 22, 2009)

hi guys, newbie to the site and i have not traveled overseas to board before. i live in new zealand and i'm trying to decide whether i should spend 2 weeks in the US or canadian resorts? i am planning a trip for the 09/10 winter. 

my nz season pass for mt ruapehu gives me free lift passes at copper mountain which saves me heaps of $$$$ but will 2 weeks at copper be a little long? 

any info appreciated


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2009)

Stay in Banff, Canada. :thumbsup: The pow is insane, and there are a ton of resorts just a short drive from town! There is a big international crowd, and you will find a ton of kiwis there too. It is expensive though...


----------



## YanTheMan (Nov 10, 2008)

Yes, I would either recommend banff or fernie.

Banff is pricey, but there are several good ski resorts around. Fernie will be a bit cheaper, has 1 resort but is 100% worth the stay.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2009)

thanks dude. the canadian resort packages are alot cheaper from nz. but the free pass @ copper saves me NZD$1500

what is the best month(s) for boarding in banff and fernie?


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

fernie was a really good resort, for canada. But if you do want to go to the states, go to Utah... and stay in salt lake and go to snowbird (nasty parks) and solitude (great back country). I hope this helps


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

kim.nz said:


> thanks dude. the canadian resort packages are alot cheaper from nz. but the free pass @ copper saves me NZD$1500
> 
> what is the best month(s) for boarding in banff and fernie?





Best months in Banff are from February to May. We get a ton of snow, and the temperatures calm down a bit by then. If you stay in Banff there are lots of resorts that are a close drive. Norquay is right outside town and has some serious steeps, and night riding too. Sunshine is 10 minutes away and has everything you could want. Lake Louise is a short drive. Marmot Basin, Fernie, Kicking horse, Panorama, Kimberly, Nakiska are all close enough for day trips too. 

These links might help you out. 

Canada - Ski Resort Areas in the Canadian Rockies

Banff hotels, Canada - Banff ski packages, Vacations, Ski Resort, Holidays, Snow Report, Web Cams and More.


----------



## Jenzo (Oct 14, 2008)

kim.nz said:


> hi guys, newbie to the site and i have not traveled overseas to board before. i live in new zealand and i'm trying to decide whether i should spend 2 weeks in the US or canadian resorts? i am planning a trip for the 09/10 winter.
> 
> my nz season pass for mt ruapehu gives me free lift passes at copper mountain which saves me heaps of $$$$ but will 2 weeks at copper be a little long?
> 
> any info appreciated


Canada hands down... consider Revelstoke and Silver Star if you want great hills without huge crowds.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2009)

If you come to Canada, be sure to check out Vancouver and the 2010 Winter Olympics. You got Whistler, Blackcomb, Cypress, Grouse, Seymore. More mountains in the interior, and you could go over to Alberta aswell.


----------

